# Snowshoes....



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

*:help:*
*Anyone know of any good public land to hunt snowshoe rabbits in the Gladwin/Rosscommon area? I have never tried it before and would like to give it a shot. I have never seen one in the wild so they are making the top 10 most wanted list in my book,lol. Any and all info will be appreciated, thank you. Mike*


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

they are supposed to like dense forests. I would drive around Roscommon state land looking for those big prints.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep, saw tracks, seems 61 north you'll find them. 

Like booth said, you'll have to put some road time in. Look at tag alders, cuttings near creeks and swamps, and anywhere the evergreen branchs hit the ground.

good luck


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

East of Gladwin, South of 61, there are a few nice aspen (popal) patches that hold an occassional snowshoe. Just about any cedar swamp and tag alder marsh/swamp in either county has a few hares. Also look for thick areas of pine where the bows are touching the snow/ground. Roscommon will most likely hold more snowshoes than Gladwin for the simple reason that it has more of the areas that the hare prefer but there are some pretty decent numbers in Gladwin. I was raised in Grayling shooting snowshoes and there are still pretty good numbers there in some areas but the coyotes have definitely taken their toll. I have recently moved to Gladwin county and really want to get a cottontail but have yet to score. In 34 years of smallgame hunting I have yet to kill a cottontail. Got them in my yard everyday, but I really want to kill one in the woods or on a farm , not in my yard. Anyone interested in swapping a cottontail hunt for me or my son in exchange for a crappie or smallmouth bass kayak fishing trip please message me.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Depending on how bad you want them,I would not spend the time its probley going to take tring to find them,and just head up to the upper.I spent the first 2yrs of hunting them in the NLP and really wasted alot of time/money imo.Ran/killed VERY few for the amount of time spent and finally just spent the extra hr or two drive time and hunted the upper.Looking back on it,I really wish i'd have just done it from the start,live and learn


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Cedar swamps are the place to look.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Its amazing how many tracks one or two bunnies can make. There are days when im yote huntin or checking my traps and it looks like the bunnies multiplied overnight! I usually dont hunt them,but i see more of them out and about when the temps get up a little.Also,cloudy days seem to bring them out of hiding.


----------

